# French Toast Herf....June 30



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello All, we at St. Croix Cigar are hosting a breakfast herf in honor of the Fourth of July and one of our fellow employees' sons temporary return from Iraq....
Smahley and myself will be doing breakfast on the grill...so far the menu includes French Toast, bacon, and most likely fresh fruit...plus coffee...please, if you are free come join us....

St. Croix Cigar
525 Second St
Hudson WI 54016
(715) 386-4030

9:00 in the morning!
Saturday June 30


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ah dangit! I'll actually be in Wisconsin that weekend, but I've got a wedding to attend all of Saturday. I wonder if I could sneak in a visit early in the day...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

map questing Hudson


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Ah dangit! I'll actually be in Wisconsin that weekend, but I've got a wedding to attend all of Saturday. I wonder if I could sneak in a visit early in the day...


How early?
It is very possible for me to drag myself out of bed and be at the shop...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

BigVito said:


> map questing Hudson


Hey BigVito...Exit 1 on 94W/E right before you cross the river into Commie Town...I mean Minnesota...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm going to think about it as it is a 5.5 hour drive.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'm going to think about it as it is a 5.5 hour drive.


In the great words of one Peter Griffin...."Come On..."

Anyhow, would free beer be a selling point?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ScottishSmoker said:


> In the great words of one Peter Griffin...."Come On..."
> 
> Anyhow, would free beer be a selling point?


:r depends on the brand. I re-read the date. I thought it was Saturday after July 4th. I'm working to 30th to pay for gerbils. I'm thinking now :c:u


----------



## smahley (Apr 27, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'm going to think about it as it is a 5.5 hour drive.


We'll be at St Croix Cigar all day, probably cook some lunch on the grill as well.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

And as for the beer, we do adhere to a pretty stiff "No Summer's Eve" Policy...in other words if the beer is provided by myself or help from other shop employees, anybody named "Light" was not purchased, nor will be purchased by us...the scariest part...that rule was put forth by one of our owners...and he is the biggest culprit...always buys light beer...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ScottishSmoker said:


> And as for the beer, we do adhere to a pretty stiff "No Summer's Eve" Policy...in other words if the beer is provided by myself or help from other shop employees, anybody named "Light" was not purchased, nor will be purchased by us...the scariest part...that rule was put forth by one of our owners...and he is the biggest culprit...always buys light beer...


light lite u


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

so do they substitute cheese for syrup on french toast in Hudson? You hear people talking about cheese on apple pie, where will it all stop!? :sb


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Beagle Boy said:


> so do they substitute cheese for syrup on french toast in Hudson? You hear people talking about cheese on apple pie, where will it all stop!? :sb


gonna have to try that, what kind of cheese?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> gonna have to try that, what kind of cheese?


I thought it looked like a processed single that I saw, but it looks like cheddar below

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/apple-cheddar-cheese-pie/detail.aspx


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

THERE WILL BE NO CHEESE SERVED ON THE FRENCH TOAST!!!!!!!

And besides, its a New England thing to serve Cheese on Apple Pie....

....also, a strict observation for those who are lactose intolerant....besides, that cheese stuff will kill you....and not everyone in Wisconsin eats cheese....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I think the cheese on apple pie is German


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> THERE WILL BE NO CHEESE SERVED ON THE FRENCH TOAST!!!!!!!
> 
> And besides, its a New England thing to serve Cheese on Apple Pie....
> 
> ....also, a strict observation for those who are lactose intolerant....besides, that cheese stuff will kill you....and not everyone in Wisconsin eats cheese....


think of it like the Montecristo sandwich, or the commercials from IHOP for stuffed french toast - instead of fruit, gouda or pepper jack!

One more thought, for french toast, it's eggs and milk as the batter - how is that going to be lactose free? Silly cheese heads! :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Eggs and Gran Marinier....no milk necessary...and besides, only some batter recipes call for milk...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I think the cheese on apple pie is German


Nope, sorry...... :tg


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

havana_lover said:


> Nope, sorry...... :tg


I think it was the English that did it then :r


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there if I'm not too hung over (ok, I'll probably be there even if I am too hung over)

This should be a good time. Rumors have it there may be a small bloody mary bar in the works as well :dr

I'm sure people will be at the shop all day of breakfast and cigars does not work (i.e. lunch and cigars, 4 o'clock snack and cigars, or the ever so popular...who cares what time it is I need a cigar )

Hope to see you all there (that means you Perry!!!!!!)


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

**Bump**

:tu This should be a good time


----------

